# Guess The Type Of The Person Above You Based On Their Eyes



## JAH

@*Lacy Tears* Fi-Dom, IxFP










Getting a good photo from your eyes is tougher than I thought, I look a bit cross eyed.


----------



## Lacy

@JAH estj


----------



## overlordofpizza

Infp


----------



## Maye

estj?


----------



## Jaune

Isfj


----------



## backdrop12

Esfp


----------



## Siri

Ffs "Guess The Type Of The Person Above You Based On Their Eyes"

Seems Fi though.


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## overlordofpizza

Isfp


----------



## OP

Istp


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Infj


----------



## megmento

ENFP for sure











Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

Looks introverted, intuitive, and like you're scheming. INTJ.


----------



## gyogul

you have very pretty eyes. i'd say some SP type, also INFP came to my head as well


----------



## Shinnicakes

@gyogul maybe an ESTJ??


----------



## Roman Empire

Shinnicakes said:


> @*gyogul* maybe an ESTJ??
> View attachment 607106


Look SFJ


----------



## Roman Empire




----------



## Roman Empire

megmento said:


> ENFP for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk



Wow you have warm cute INFP eyes


----------



## bleghc

Some sort of ST 8w9. 

View attachment 611738


----------



## Tsubaki

Something Original said:


> Some sort of ST 8w9.
> 
> View attachment 611738


The sort of forced but playful alertness in the eyes seems Ne-ish to me. There is a spark to them and they look fairly friendly from what I see. xNFP 7?


----------

